# Jerseys / tall T's



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> HOw many of you do this kinda style? I might for comps etc. but Im not gonna ride every day like that...
> 
> Post sme pics if u want!


I prefer oversized sweatshirt with like a sweater and a tshirt underneath. That's on a day that's reasonably warm. Otherwise, I'll ride sweatshirt with a jacket thrown on so my arms stay warm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn me being a skinny white boy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

i prefer to wear my g-unit shirt and a dew rag..


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

crsk8andsno56 said:


> Damn me being a skinny white boy!



I'm a skinny white boy 

I wear baggy pants, but thats cause its more comfy, just a bit long. No crazy tall ts or anything though.

this is my 1000th post. this thread is lucky.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

megladan said:


> i prefer to wear my g-unit shirt and a dew rag..


:laugh::laugh:

oh, its "doo" rag, btw.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i enjoy wearing my one peice suit. sometimes ill decide to throw a snazzy cardigan over it. and of course cant forget my furry earmuffs


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd rock that.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i enjoy wearing my one peice suit. sometimes ill decide to throw a snazzy cardigan over it. and of course cant forget my furry earmuffs


:laugh: priceless!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

At my local mountain there is a guy that wears only jerseys and he's really good. He hits backflips, 720's, huge rail combos e.t.c. Personally I don't like it but to each their own.


----------

